# Holy coordinated pipe bombs, Batman!!



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm not sure who you are... there were -0- names on any of these packages, and I won't go hunting you down from the DCs... but THANK YOU! This was like Christmas early!!



2 packs of Gevalia coffee, SG Vanilla snuff (it's delicious!), and:

Penzance, Dark Star, 5 Brothers, Anni Kake, Royal Yacht, Hal O The Wynd, and Burley London Blend.

Do the baccys age in the vacuum seal packages??

Then this came in a small flat-rate packed with notebook paper...



And then this was in a brown envelope from PA...



2010 Anni Kake
2010 Tam Bolaka?
2010 Exhausted Rooster
2010 Full VA Flake
2012 Holiday Spirit (I wanted to try before I buy,yay!)
2010 LNF
2010 FM On the Town

Whomever you might be -- you are amazing, and gracious and wonderful brothers! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

I only have one thing to say to whoever is responsible for this....

GREAT JOB! :rockon:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Oh..."wipes tear"...I love seeing the KaliFournea Gurl get blowed up...it is just "special" to me...great job pipe bombers!!!!!


----------



## phager (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow that's a hell of a coordinated effort! Looks like you have some smoking to do, Jessica! Well done mystery bombers!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Incredible bombs!!! Careful with that Tambolaka, Jessica, it's a real butt kicker!


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahahahaaa.... you got owned!

Enjoy!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

LOL! That's AWESOME!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice hit! :thumb: Be careful with that Tambolaka, it's a doozie!


----------



## jobes2007 (May 29, 2012)

Very nice, enjoy Jessica.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

This thread makes me :biggrin:

It's good to see Jessica getting blown up!!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

And one more came!

Who are these mystery pipers?!


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Dastardly pipe do-gooders, no doubt.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Mixture 965 - so yum. What is in the baggies?


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

Anni Kake and Burley London Blend ('11). 

So much to smoke!!


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Wow! That's some awesome devastation right there! Enjoy, Jessica. You deserve it!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well isn't this a great Christmas present . I do love to see one of the Californians get blown up.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

So cool!!!

Man, seeing all this pipe goodness makes me want to burn a bowl...crap!!! I can't find my favorite pipe...what the Hell?!?!?!


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

These mystery pipe bombers don't give up! I'm dead already, fellahs! LOL










Sir Walter Raleigh
Butternut Burley (sounds good!)
CAO Moontrance (I love the Eileen's Dream, this should be good!)
LNF
PS English Lux
FM Cellar

Thank you whomever you are, addressing Return to P. Stokkebye at my address


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Man - it's like someone signed you up for a bomb of the day club! :biggrin:


----------

